# Does this work???



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello!

Please visit this url:  http://register.bestsrs.com/martinatkinson/

and try to see if a domain is available (you don't need to register one).  For some reason IE just keeps trying to load the page and it never loads the page after you request a domain check, does it do this to you to?

If so, I will need to report it to my admin.

Thanks!

Albert


----------



## symphonix (Jan 31, 2002)

It doesn't do anything for me under IE on OS X. I enter the name, click submit, get the spinning cursor...
then suddenly...
without warning ...
nothing happens!


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Thanks for double checking this for me.  I will contact my administrator and let him know.

[  MODERATOR:  Please feel free to remove this thread as I have gotten what I need.  Thanks!  ]

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

OK, just checked it out and it works, they must have read my errors and fixed it mighty quickly.

Have a great day!


----------



## rinse (Jan 31, 2002)

i check it on IE 5.5 on Win2k and got a weird "Security" alert... your site cert does not match you URL... you might want to look into those settings.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello!

I noticed this as well.  I will look into it as well.  I still need to contact my admin because I can not make any changes to my template.  You may have seen the horrid design on there right now, it is only temp.  I have a really nice one cooked up as soon as they let me upload it.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

Working fine under IE 5/MacOS 9.1...


----------



## CloudNine (Feb 6, 2002)

Oh god...

Oh no...

No...

Someone took c9design.com!
Prepare while I launch version 2.0 OF MY FISTS!  BASTARDS!!!


----------

